# I buy my tickets online then German railways go on strike !



## trek (May 1, 2005)

typical I have to go to Munich so I buy my regional rail tickets on line yesterday then hear today that the German railways Deutsche Bahn are going on strike between 6 & 10 Nov 2014


similar happen years ago when I was in Italy I bought ticket went onto platform 5 mins later same guy who sold me the ticket came up & said all trains cancelled that day due to strike



just pondering what to do in Munich on Sat / Sun as I will be on my own ?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It sounds like all is not well in the jewel of the EU. :wink: 

How much more do we NOT know about the state of the EU economy?


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

dear friends in Great Britain ,

Germany is , what the Allies made of it in the past ,
and what they allow it to be in the present 
As Barrack Obama said in a press conference in 2009 : "Germany is still an occupied country" this answers the questions of 747 !

back to the question of trek , you should consider
a visit of the German Museum . ---- http://www.deutsches-museum.de/en/information/preislisten/admission-charges-museumsinsel/

best regards 
Jan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

No criticism intended or implied Jan.

It just seemed strange for a strike in Germany, I would assume this is quite an uncommon event.

I just wondered if EU policies were affecting the strongest country in the EU. There is info about the weaker economies like Greece, Spain etc. but not Germany.

Leaving the EU is a possibility for the UK and we tend to examine the EU under a microscope these days.

By the way, we are also an 'occupied country' these days. The occupiers are estimated at well over a million and enter in the back of trucks.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well in my ignorance I never considered that Germany was an occupied country,struggling perhaps with the rejoining still maybe, but why do you say that the USA, who really understand very little of Europe anyway, thinks this.
Listening to a nephew who lives and works in Germany now for some years and it seems may well be marrying a local girl, who makes him very happy. There is no restrictions for residents to travel etc.
What are we missing.

cabby


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

As for what to do - why not try the BMW museum, near the Olympic Park. A good day's viewing. If you are looking for somewhere to eat traditional German food in the evening, then the Ratskeller under the Town Hall serves excellent food at sensible prices.

Colin


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

747 said:


> How much more do we NOT know about the state of the EU economy?


This surprised me ( today)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-29686257

Would the OP please let us know when next he buys a ticket for a European train trip ? We'll arrange not to be there that week.

G


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

If I was in Munchen on a weekend I would head for the Bayern football stadium. Unfortunately, the weekend you are there, they are playing away.

Munich is a great place with plenty to see and lots of good eating places.

Have a nice weekend, but stay away from these dodgy 'caffs'.

Dave


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks Grizzly. An interesting article that also highlights the way that British News services tell us nothing useful on the daily bulletins. We must have a secret Ministry of Propaganda that carefully vets what we are allowed to hear and see.

This is why I value channels like Al Jazeera, I learn much more than the BBC and ITV. Occasionally Channel 4 and 5 have an interesting story but BBC! and ITV have virtually identical stories. Coincidence eh?

1984 has definitely arrived. 8O


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

747 watch France Vingt Quatre 24 its very informative and unbiased towards the English, but it is in English :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

747 said:


> T but BBC! and ITV have virtually identical stories. Coincidence eh?


I thik it's been like that. They all get their news from the same news feeds. I hate the way that we have to have a new main lead every day and we never find out how many of them end. It tickled us, in Spain during the flooding last winter, to find that the UK news barely mentioned that most of Europe was suffering from storms and flooding. We watched Spanish TV and were amazed to see much of Santander seafront had been destroyed.

G


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Germany not alone. Train strike in France this week


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas on how I should fill my weekend here in Munich

Thanks to Colin's suggestion I ate dinner this evening in the Ratskeller, boy that last mouth full of horseradish cleared out my sinuses - good food and service. 

Decided to rent a bicycle on Saturday if it's not raining and visit the Deutsches museum on Sunday so thanks Jan for that recommendation 


Lucky for me I didn't bring my wife here, never seen so many shops !

Even with the rail strike on the suburban railways which I originally planned on using the trams are running and these take me across the city in just 20 mins almost door to door so I don't even need to use the underground or buses


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

trek said:


> Thanks for the ideas on how I should fill my weekend here in Munich
> 
> Thanks to Colin's suggestion I ate dinner this evening in the Ratskeller, boy that last mouth full of horseradish cleared out my sinuses - good food and service.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear that the Ratskeller maintained its reputation. When I was working, I always enjoyed my evening meals there.

Colin


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

*UPDATE*

UPDATE - the German unions have decided to call off the strike at 6pm today, Saturday.

Colin


----------

